# Fire Emblem: Mystery of the Emblem Translation



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2008)

Given the interest in fire emblem by some people here I thought I would post it here
http://www.romhacking.net/trans/961/ (click on the link under patch version to download)
Discussion thread and alt download: http://forums.grandbell.net/index.php/topic,126.0.html

Fire Emblem: Mystery of the Emblem Translation ( http://www.mobygames.com/game/fire-emblem-monsh-no-nazo aka ??????????????? aka Fire Emblem: Monsh? no Nazo) is a sort of remake/expansion of the first (which was on the nes), sometimes (incorrectly) dubbed Fire emblem 3.

I have not got around to trying it yet in one of the DS emulators.


----------



## Triforce (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the news FAST i tried it out on my XBOX with ZsnexBox 3.3 but it had issues displaying the menu fonts.
Works flawlessly on xSnes9x though, it almost looks like an official translation excellent work there


----------

